#ubuntu-fridge 2007-03-26
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<Burgundavia> robitaille: can you approve the uwn story?
<robitaille> Burgundavia:  it's live.  Thanks
<Burgundavia> cheers
<robitaille> I guess there was no email about it this week?  I only saw the posting about it on planet.u.c
<Burgundavia> not yet cleared
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-03-27
<takeda> tes
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-03-31
<Admiral_Chicago> for the next community question time...will that not include xubuntu
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-03-24
<Rinchen> I just emailed about the broken hardy count-down timer on the fridge
<Rinchen> cc'd the fridge team as an fyi
<x9x> "There's something weird in the fridge today,  I don't know what it is...."
<Rinchen> yeah, the graphic is messed up
<Rinchen> I emailed the creator of the graphic about it
<Rinchen> x9x, ^^
<x9x> hehe....
<x9x> so anything fun/cool happening here lately?
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-03-25
<gNewPower> anyone chilling in this freezer?
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-03-26
<keescook> hi! can someone add the ubuntu security team meeting to the fridge calendar?  1900 UTC for 2 hours in #ubuntu-meeting.
<Rinchen> keescook, is that for today?
<Rinchen> keescook, as in, 40 minutes?
<keescook> Rinchen: yawp :P
<Rinchen> keescook, ok, I'll add it now for you
<keescook> thanks -- what should the standard notification system be, what mailing list should I cc for my announcements?
<Rinchen> fridge-devel  for the moment
<Rinchen> we still need to sort out the universal address to send email to
<Rinchen> that is blocked on something I'm releasing in LP today :-D
<keescook> oooh
<Rinchen> keescook, this look right?  http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1386
<Rinchen> keescook, minus the horrible graphic which I've poked newz about
<keescook> Rinchen: perfect, thanks!
<Rinchen> keescook, welcome!
<keescook> Rinchen: err... the meeting topic shows a conflict at 1900, but fridge doesn't ..?
<keescook> oh, nm, wrong day
<keescook> is there any way to get MootBot into #ubuntu-hardened?
<Rinchen> keescook, yes
<keescook> cool, thx
<Rinchen> keescook, head over to #ubuntu-scribes and ping Seeker`
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-03-27
<cody-somerville> Rinchen, ping
<Rinchen> Hi cody-somerville .....
<Rinchen> ok cody-somerville, I'm back over here :-)
 * cody-somerville grins.
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-03-28
<ikonia> Hmmm, what's this channel all about then ?
<LaserJock> hiya all!
<LaserJock> Rinchen: question about your reply to Vid, which list are you talking about opening?
<Rinchen> Hi LaserJock
<Rinchen> LaserJock, the one proposed in the spec  news@lists.ubuntu.com  or whatever it was
<Rinchen> LaserJock, a non-lp list
<Rinchen> but I refuse to manage it
<Rinchen> boredandblogging or someone else will need to do it
<Rinchen> but I'd be happy to request it
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> well, I just launched off my thoughts
<LaserJock> not sure if anybody cares ;-)
<Rinchen> I care
<LaserJock> Rinchen: I can't help but think the Newz bottleneck is a real killer
<LaserJock> I've had other similar issues with other teams
<LaserJock> poor guy just has too much to do
 * beuno wonders if the discussion is about the fridge site
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> I've seen rather glaring problems when working in the Doc team and Edubuntu as well
<LaserJock> the problem is that *everybody* is dependent on one or maybe 2 people who actually have access to the machines
<LaserJock> gotta run, bbiab
<beuno> Rinchen, how about making those branches accesible to the team
<beuno> we can commit to them
<beuno> and if newz feels they're ok, we can merge em in
<Rinchen> beuno, the theme is but the code is not. The theme is on the fridge project in LP
<beuno> Rinchen, and why not the code?
<beuno> bzr makes it pretty straight forward to see what has been changed
<Rinchen> beuno, for no, I don't know.  In the future, because of the openid code
<Rinchen> for now that is
<Rinchen> beuno, I would like to resolve the bottleneck issue and that's based on access
<Rinchen> beuno,  if we can either prevent it, or resolve it, it would be helpful
<Rinchen> beuno, so far my limited attempts have not met with success.
<Rinchen> (and the Fridge is, a labor of love vs my job)
<beuno> Rinchen, it doesn't sound like a problem if there where a public branch with the code for it, cleaning out the DB bits
<beuno> and it would allow for more of us to pitch in configuring it
<Rinchen> beuno, well no actually...
<Rinchen> beuno, because then the code would have to be reviewed
<Rinchen> and I'd still have the problem of getting it deployed
<Rinchen> so in this instance, it's nice but it doesn't help
<beuno> right, that's the magic of bzr, trivial review of the changes
<Rinchen> I'll propose it to newz though
<beuno> and yes, deploying would still be on newz' end, but it takes quite some work off his hads
<beuno> *hands
<Rinchen> beuno, request sent for 3 items
<beuno> Rinchen, you rock  :)
<Rinchen> tell my manager :-)
<beuno> muehehe
<beuno> argh, sabdfl isn't here  :p
<beuno> we can re-do this in #launchpad  :D
<Rinchen> well, you can always do it there :-)
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-03-29
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: drupal does have a contact form thing built in
<boredandblogging> we MIGHT be able to configure it without any code changes
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-03-30
<boredandblogging> anyone else having problems getting to the fridge calendar?
